# Schulbuch lotst Kinder in Abo-Falle



## sascha (4 Mai 2006)

*Schulbuch lotst Kinder in Abo-Falle – Verlag und Ministerium reagieren*

Internetseiten mit so genannten Abo-Fallen sorgen seit Monaten für Empörung. Vor allem junge Leute werden zum Opfer von Anbietern, die kostenlose Dienste versprechen und stattdessen hohe Rechnungen verschicken. Dass auch immer wieder Kinder in Österreich in die Falle tappen, kommt womöglich nicht von ungefähr: Ausgerechnet in einem Schulbuch für die siebte Jahrgangsstufe werden Schüler zu einer solchen dubiose Seite gelotst. Entsprechende Recherchen von Dialerschutz.de sorgen jetzt für Wirbel: Verlag und Autoren des Buches bemühen sich um Schadensbegrenzung, das österreichische Bildungsministerium prüft Konsequenzen für den Lehrplan.

Ein österreichischer Schüler deckte den Missstand – unfreiwillig - auf. Der 13-Jährige nahm kürzlich im Unterricht das Thema Erörterung durch. Und die sollte am Thema Rauchen geübt werden. Der Siebtklässler griff also zu seinem Schulbuch „Deutschstunde 3“ aus dem Linzer Veritas Verlag. Darin fand er einen Beispieltext: „Im Internet kann man davon unter rauchen.de viel nachlesen“, hieß und heißt es darin wörtlich auf Seite 130. Das Kind besuchte die genannte Seite – und erlebte eine teure Überraschung. Rauchen.de leitete nämlich weiter zur Seite rauchen-heute. So nahm das Unglück seinen Lauf: „Weil wir den Auftrag hatten eine Erörterung über Nichtraucher zu schreiben registrierte ich mich dort und schrieb meine Erörterung“, berichtete der 13-Jährige im Forum von Dialerschutz.de und Computerbetrug.de. „Das war vor 2 Wochen. Jetzt kam eine Mail das ich 84€ zahlen muss. Jetzt sah ich auch dass die Laufzeit 24 Monate ist. Also muss ich dann nächstes Jahr wieder 84€ zahlen.“

84 Euro-Rechnung nach der Registrierung

Das Entsetzen des Kindes ist berechtigt. Nicht nur der Link in seinem Schulbuch führt direkt zu einer Internetseite, die seit langem als Kostenfalle bekannt ist; der Veritas-Verlag verlinkte die Seite rauchen.de auch in seinem eigenen Internetangebot: „Viel Information, enthält Bilder von rauchbedingten Krankheiten, für Schüler leicht lesbar“, hieß es dort wörtlich. Fakt ist allerdings: Schon vor zwei Jahren wurde die vormals kostenlose Info-Seite vom ursprünglichen Eigentümer verkauft. Und die neuen Betreiber aus dem hessischen Büttelborn setzten darauf einen teuren Dialer. Nachdem für 0900-Dialer in Deutschland strengere Regeln eingeführt wurden, wechselten die Büttelborner ihr Zahlungssystem aus. Seit Anfang des Jahres lauert darauf nun eine so genannte Abo-Falle: Wer sich mit seinen Daten registriert, bekommt nach Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist eine Rechnung über 84 Euro ins Haus geschickt. Dass potenzielle Kunden auf der Startseite über die Kosten und den Abo-Vertrag hingewiesen werden, ist neu: Wie berichtet hatte der Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband die Büttelborner Firma kürzlich abgemahnt – eben weil sie potenzielle Kunden in die Abo-Fallen laufen ließen. Daraufhin wurden die Seiten geändert.

Dialerschutz.de konfrontierte die Verantwortlichen mit dem Fall. Und die reagierten völlig überrascht. Das österreichische Bundesministerium für Bildung, Wissenschaft und Kultur forderte umgehend eine Stellungnahme des Schulbuchverlages. Die kam prompt: „Es ist sehr bedauerlich, dass der Schüler in eine Kostenfalle getappt ist, und es ist ganz besonders bedauerlich, dass er dazu offenbar durch sein Schulbuch angeregt wurde“, erklärte Gertrude Öllinger vom Veritas-Verlag. Als das Buch erstellt und überprüft wurde, sei rauchen.de noch ein empfehlenswertes Angebot gewesen: „Bei den Nachdrucken wurde eine neuerliche Kontrolle der genauen Website-Inhalte leider verabsäumt, was bei ca. 300 Nachdrucken pro Jahr allein im Bereich Schulbuch vielleicht verständlich ist.“ Mit dem Abdruck von Links in Schulbüchern setzte man sich zweifellos dem Risiko aus, „dass die verantwortlichen Websitebetreiber diese in unverantwortlicher Weise ändern“, räumte Öllinger ein. Auf Links gänzlich zu verzichten würde aber bedeuten, „unzeitgemäß und an den Schülerinnen und Schülern vorbei zu agieren“. Der Verlag werde jedenfalls Konsequenzen ziehen. Die kommende fünfte Auflage des Schulbuchs sei zwar schon gedruckt; „in der nächsten Auflage wird dieser Link aber selbstverständlich aus dem Buch entfernt. Bis dahin werden wir die Verwender und Verwenderinnen per Corrigenda-Zettel auf die Gefahr aufmerksam machen.“

Beratung im Ministerium

Auch Professor Wolfgang Pramper, Sprecher des Autoren, die das Schulbuch „Deutschstunde 3“ geschrieben hatten, reagierte erschrocken: „Sie können sich meine Betroffenheit vorstellen, wenn aus einer gut gemeinten Idee eine abzulehnende Abzockerei entsteht“, erklärte er gegenüber Dialerschutz.de. Der Link werde umgehend entfernt, außerdem würden die Lehrer, die das Buch in ihren Klassen verwenden, informiert. Das österreichische Bildungsministerium denkt derweil schon an weitere Konsequenzen: „Im zuständigen Ressort wurde eine Beratung geführt, inwieweit im Bereich der Online-Schulbücher Überprüfungen eventuell anders stattfinden sollen, sowohl was die Lehrplanentsprechung als auch die Inhalte selbst betrifft“, teilte Dr. Sepp Redl gegenüber Dialerschutz.de mit. Er verwies zugleich auf die Rechtslage, nach der Minderjährige auch in Österreich nur beschränkt geschäftsfähig sind: „Ungültig im Sinn dieser Regelung sind auch Geschäfte, die ein Minderjähriger nicht durchschauen kann. Im Fall von Geschäften im Internet spielt zusätzlich das Konsumentenschutzgesetz hinein, dass besondere Rücktrittsrechte enthält. Bei einem 13-Jährigen, der im Internet ein Geschäft abschließt, kommen diese Rücktrittsrechte jedoch gar nicht in Frage, da der Abschluss schon nach dem ABGB nicht gültig ist.“ Der Fall habe jedenfalls „eine Reihe von Maßnahmen ausgelöst“, betont Redl. Nun werde es weitere Beratungen geben, „mit dem Ziel größtmöglicher Sicherheit für Schülerinnen und Schüler“.

Was es mit den aktuellen Abo-Fallen im Internet auf sich hat, wo die Gefahren lauern und wie man sich schützen kann, zeigt Dialerschutz.de in einem eigenen Kapitel. 

cu,

Sascha

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=356
http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/060504_01.php


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: Schulbuch lotst Kinder in Abo-Falle*

....


----------



## rolf76 (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: Schulbuch lotst Kinder in Abo-Falle*

Die Bildungspolitik sollte aus dem Fall folgende Lehre ziehen: 

Bevor auch nur ein Schüler von seinem Lehrer oder Schulbuch zur Nutzung des Internets ermutigt wird, sollten sich die Lehrer und Schulbuchautoren die Gefahren des Internets erst einmal selbst bewusst machen.


----------



## drboe (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: Schulbuch lotst Kinder in Abo-Falle*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor auch nur ein Schüler von seinem Lehrer oder Schulbuch zur Nutzung des Internets ermutigt wird, sollten sich die Lehrer und Schulbuchautoren die Gefahren des Internets erst einmal selbst bewusst machen.


Das ist leider leichter gesagt als getan. Auf weiterführenden Schulen liegt das Durchschnittsalter der LehrerInnen häufig über 50. Anders als in anderen Berufen sind LehrerInnen in den letzten Jahren nicht in dem Maße gezwungen gewesen, sich der Herausforderung von Computern stellen. "Der Computer ist nicht gerade mein Freund", sagte mir ein Lehrer einmal. Und dem könnten viele seiner älteren Kollegen wohl beipflichten. So kommt es, dass ein Dreikäsehoch in der Regel mehr Ahnung von der Bedienung eines Computers und vom Internet hat als die meisten seiner Lehrer. Zwar gibt es inzwischen mehr PC an Schulen und die werden auch mehr oder weniger gut in den Unterricht eingebunden. Aber das ändert am allgemeinen Wissensvorsprung der Schüler gegenüber den Lehrern wenig. Und ohne eigene Erfahrung kann man schlecht über Gefahren des Netzes berichten.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: Schulbuch lotst Kinder in Abo-Falle*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Anders als in anderen Berufen sind LehrerInnen in den letzten Jahren nicht in dem Maße gezwungen gewesen, sich der Herausforderung von Computern stellen.


Wieso eigentlich nicht, Faulheit, Trägheit, Bequemlichkeit?  In fast allen Berufszweigen ist es eine Selbstverständlichkeit, sich  damit auseinanderzusetzen und Wissen auf den "Stand der Technik" zu bringen. Ich kenne (natürlich) Beamte, die sich frühpensionieren ließen, weil sie "keine Lust" mehr hatten, sich mit dem Kompumpter   auseinanderzusetzen. ärmlich...

cp


----------



## Stalker2002 (5 Mai 2006)

*AW: Schulbuch lotst Kinder in Abo-Falle*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne (natürlich) Beamte, die sich frühpensionieren ließen, weil sie "keine Lust" mehr hatten, sich mit dem Kompumpter   auseinanderzusetzen. ärmlich...



Stimmt, denn es geht auch anders.
Meine älteste Kundin (Bj. '55) hat vor zwei Jahren angefangen, sich mit Computer und Textverarbeitung auseinanderzusetzen (was mich zwar anfangs etwas Nerven kostete, sich aber ausreichend zügig änderte), um ein Buch zu schreiben. Just heute bekam sie vom Verlag die ersten fertigen Exemplare zugeschickt und ich durfte für sie Webspace buchen.

MfG
L.


----------



## drboe (6 Mai 2006)

*AW: Schulbuch lotst Kinder in Abo-Falle*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist m. E. vielschichtig. Einmal kann man durchaus berechtigte Gründe vortragen, dass man Computer zum erlernen der meisten Fähigkeiten, die die Schule vermittelt, gar nicht braucht oder höchstes ergänzend nutzen könnte. Dann fehlt es natürlich an Geld. Da die Halbwertzeit in der IT extrem kurz ist, verliert ein Investment zur IT-Hochrüstung der Schulen in kürzester Zeit enorm an Wert. Für sich allein hilft aber selbst ein massiver Einsatz von PCs gar nichts. Der Unterricht wird ja nicht schon dadurch besser oder interessanter, weil auf jedem Platz ein PC steht. Man benötigt auch Konzepte zur Nutzung, entsprechende Lehrmaterialien usw. So populär die Forderung nach der Technisierung des Unterrichts war bzw. ist, ohne Konzept, ohne inhaltliche Änderung des Unterrichts und ohne langfristige Finanzierung taugt das nichts. Vernetzte Systeme treiben die Kosten weiter, man benötigt Administratoren, deren Zeit geht dem Unterricht verloren usw. usf. Da, wo die Einbindung des PC in den Unterricht gut gelingt, stehen viele Programme nur auf Windows zur Verfügung. Dass ist mittel- und langfristig eine ziemliche teuere Plattform. 

Mit der Verwaltung ist ein Lehrer kaum befaßt, Noten etc. kann er ganz gut klassisch speichern. Kurz: wer als Lehrer keinen PC möchte, konnte und kann ganz gut ohne ihn. Und das der Computer-Einsatz  bessere Schulergebnisse produziert, kann man auch bezweifeln. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Mai 2006)

*AW: Schulbuch lotst Kinder in Abo-Falle*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Kurz: wer als Lehrer keinen PC möchte, konnte und kann ganz gut ohne ihn.
> Und das der Computer-Einsatz  bessere Schulergebnisse produziert, kann man auch bezweifeln.


Darum geht es gar nicht.  Wenn Empfehlungen ausgesprochen werden, haben
 diese geprüft zu werden.
Wenn Lehrer nicht mal im Ansatz mehr wissen, was ihre  Schüler in der Freizeit
 (oder in dem Fall sogar schulisch empfohlen ) "treiben " 
ist das ärmlich 

cp


----------



## Stalker2002 (6 Mai 2006)

*AW: Schulbuch lotst Kinder in Abo-Falle*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Darum geht es gar nicht.  Wenn Empfehlungen ausgesprochen werden, haben diese geprüft zu werden.



Jepp. Als Schüler ist man eindeutig darauf angewiesen, auf seine von der Kultusbehörde(*) verordneten Lehrmittel vertrauen zu können.
Da ist das Buch quasi in einer ähnlichen Verantwortung, wie ein Lehrer gegenüber seinen Schutzbefohlenen.

MfG
L.

(*) das gilt überall auf diesem Planeten


----------



## dvill (6 Mai 2006)

*AW: Schulbuch lotst Kinder in Abo-Falle*

Jetzt auch bei teltarif.de und xdial.de.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## drboe (7 Mai 2006)

*AW: Schulbuch lotst Kinder in Abo-Falle*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das springt nun aber deutlich zu kurz. Es sind in der Regel nicht die Lehrer, die über die Verwendung von Schulbüchern in den Schulen bestimmen, sondern die jeweiligen Schulbehörden. Durch diverse zentrale Prüfungen ist der Spielraum für Lehrer zudem enger geworden. D. h., dass in der Regel nur die Bücher verwendet werden, die zulässig sind. Deutschunterricht oder PGW gewinnt durch Computereinsatz m. E. nicht unbedingt. Wer als Lehrer also auf PC verzichtet, kann wohl kaum aus eigener Anschauung Empfehlungen zum Internet geben oder entsprechende Hinweise der Bücher bewerten. Soweit  nun in den Büchern Links enthalten sind, kann ein Lehrer das auch nicht verhindern. Und selbst mit einem Hinweis: es wird immer noch Schüler geben, die da, wie bei anderne Lerninhalten auch, auf Durchzug schalten.

Das in Büchern versucht wird den thematischen Kontext zu anderen Medien herzustellen, kann man m. E. auch nicht kritisieren. Selbst wenn im fraglichen Lehrbuch nur ein Hinweis gestanden hätte eine Internet-Suchmaschine zu bemühen, um mehr Informationen zum Thema zu erhalten, so würde ein Schüler wegen des SuMa-spams der Branche mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auf Seiten landen, wo eine Abo-Falle, ein Dialer o.ä. lauert. M. E. liegt der Fehler daher immer noch hauptsächlich beim System, dass den Anbietern von Abo-Fallen ihr Geschäft ermöglicht. Und es ist kaum ein Zufall, dass diese vorher häufig im mehr als zweifelhaften Dailergeschäft aktiv waren. Die Karawane zieht weiterm aber die Absicht bleibt unverändert. Den "Reparaturbetrieb" dieses Misstandes in die Schulen zu verlegen, kann wohl nicht die Lösung sein. Deutlich einfacher wäre es doch, die betrügerischen Absichten, die hinter entsprechenden Angeboten sichtbar sind, zu ahnden.



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Lehrer nicht mal im Ansatz mehr wissen, was ihre  Schüler in der Freizeit (oder in dem Fall sogar schulisch empfohlen ) "treiben " ist das ärmlich


Da hast Du recht. Lehrer mit geringer Internet-Affinität werden aber nie den diesbezüglichen Wissensvorsprung ihrer Schüler egalisieren können. Als Ratgeber sind sie daher kaum geeignet. Und die Schüler wissen das.

M. Boettcher


----------



## rolf76 (11 Mai 2006)

*AW: Schulbuch lotst Kinder in Abo-Falle*

Auch netzwelt hat den Bericht aufgegriffen.



> Das grundlegende Verständnis für die Dynamik des Netzes scheint den Buchmachern zu fehlen.


----------



## drboe (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Schulbuch lotst Kinder in Abo-Falle*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch netzwelt hat den Bericht aufgegriffen.


Da steht im Prinzip auch die Lösung für das Dilemma "Links oder nicht?".


> Ein Mittelweg wäre der Verweis auf Seiten, die einer Drittkontrolle und einer gewissen Konstanz unterliegen, zum Beispiel Seiten von Universitäten, Verbänden oder Regierungsstellen. Zum Beispiel hätte das Thema "Rauchen" durch einen Link auf die Seiten des Bundesministeriums für Gesundheit oder den Wikipedia-Eintrag "Tabakrauchen" abgedeckt werden können.


Einfach wäre auch ein Verweis auf eine zum Buch passende, eigene Linkseite des Verlages. Dann muss ein Verlag nur noch die Links regelmäßig prüfen und ggf. anpassen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Schulbuch lotst Kinder in Abo-Falle*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Dann muss ein Verlag nur noch die Links regelmäßig prüfen und ggf. anpassen.


Fataler/pikanterweise stand auf der Verlagsseite der Link mit expliziter Angabe der Betreiber aus 
Büttelborn, was die Frage  aufwirft, 
was der/die Verantwortliche/n  beim Aufruf der Seite geprüft haben. 

cp


----------



## Danchou (2 Juni 2006)

*AW: Schulbuch lotst Kinder in Abo-Falle*

mMn unverantwortlich, Links haben geprüft zu werden, genauso wie die Lehrer ihre Unterlagen durchlesen und selber darauf achten sollten was sie ihren Schülern zu lesen geben.


----------

